
Offline GraphQL Queries with Redux Offline and Apollo - pcorey
http://www.east5th.co/blog/2017/07/24/offline-graphql-queries-with-redux-offline-and-apollo/
======
gnarmis
This looks really awesome. I liked that rehydration was factored out with a
higher order component like that. That seems like a much cleaner solution.

Overall, I'm really intrigued by Apollo Client and GraphQL in general. My
guess is that using them cuts down on a lot of custom Redux related code you'd
end up writing, mostly fetches and mutations. And replaces those concerns with
much more declarative code. And also handles conventions about the shape of
how to handle errors and load states.

But what are the gotchas of a stack that might heavily favor Apollyon Client
and GraphQL?

